# Driver's License Photos



## MAC_Diva (May 11, 2008)

Hey Everyone!

I'm taking my drivers license photo in a couple of days and I was wondering what the best makeup to use is? I just went to get a new permit and the background ended up being this color. Any suggestions will really help. 

Thanks!


----------



## knoxydoll (May 11, 2008)

Simple, neutral, nothing fancy. You don't want to be wearing much at all. You want to look like you just better. I know they'll tell you to come back another day if you're wearing too heavy makeup. It's a piece of identification it has to be simple.


----------



## xsnowwhite (May 11, 2008)

There isn't much I can tell you. I was stupid though and wore a shirt the same color as the background(really dumb idea). The lighting and everything is so bad in there. But i agree, dont over do the makeup at all. Keep it simple otherwise it will look like clown makeup


----------



## M.A.C. head. (May 11, 2008)

VERY neutral. 

It's just your ID. 

LOL I remember when I went to take my test for my permit when I was 16 and I didn't know that they were going to take the picture that day so I didn't "get ready" hahahahah I was so pissed.


----------



## purrtykitty (May 11, 2008)

Keep it neutral, but practice your smile!


----------



## HOTasFCUK (May 11, 2008)

In Toronto, we are not allowed to smile in our pic! Passport photos are even stricter! You must be bare faced, hair must be down, no smiling, no jewelry, no glasses, etc.

Just wear neutral colours (especially on your eyes!) but i remember i put on some blush and shimmery lipgloss! You still gotta look HOT!

But don't overdo it! You don't want your photo ID looking like your going to a club when you don't normally look like that all day long! God forbid you have an issue with your ID and somebody doesn't believe its you! My cousin once did her hair curly & wore glasses for her pic (what a dumbass, i swear, this girl NEVER curls her hair & just got her glasses for reading!) so she always had problems in clubs or getting other documenets or ID. It didn't look nothing like her!!! Plus, she's 26 & 4"11 so she always has a problem getting into clubs or always gets followed by security in a casino!!! LOL!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (May 12, 2008)

Hey thanks for posting this, I hope to get my license May 30th. Good luck to you, and I hope everyone prays for me lol

Anyways...guys u know I'm not listening to you right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm not wearing heavy makeup though. I'm thinking:
*Reg. face makeup (foundation/concealer)
*blacktrack, coco pigment, moth brown shadow, a little black tied, and shore leave shadow
*hushabye blush with light flush msf
*fleshpot, bateaux and bonus beat on my lips

Thats not overdoin it. its not too dark for the pic but dark enough to make me look the way I want to look. I have to practice my face. The lady taking the pic will probably laugh at me cuz ill end up doing my dumb fish face. LoL "Excuse me ma'm, thats inappropriate"


----------



## SuSana (May 12, 2008)

Don't overdo it!!  I had to renew my license last year and I went after an interview, I didn't have on much makeup, powder, light lipstick & gloss, light eyeshadow, mascara.  When I got my license in the mail, I look like I'm wearing a ton of makeup!!  Everytime someone sees it they say wow you went all out for your pic, I really didn't!  It looks like I'm wearing red lipstick, I don't know what that camera did to me.  Oh and don't wear a shirt that is close to your coloring cause it will look like you are all one color.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (May 12, 2008)

I was going to start a topic about this. And ask to see everyones picture (without ur personal info of course)

is that inappropriate?


----------



## Lizzie (May 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_  The lady taking the pic will probably laugh at me cuz ill end up doing my dumb fish face. LoL "Excuse me ma'm, thats inappropriate" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





you should just try it and see what she says!

Speaking of "she"...why are there never men working at the DMV?  Is it just me?  All  DMV workers seem to be women.


----------



## breechan (May 12, 2008)

All the advice so far is really good. I just wanted to add on that you don't want to wear anything trendy, including makeup, jewllery and hairstyle. These things can make the photo really "dated". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The card will be yours for (depening on where you live) 5 or 10 years maybe more. I was kicking myself about the "mall bangs" I was sporting on my card for years. 

Also check your lapels or collar. My drivers license for Japan looks great except for having one jacket lapel tuckin in, and one out. It's valid until 2011 so I'm stuck with it!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (May 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *breechan* 

 
_All the advice so far is really good. I just wanted to add on that you don't want to wear anything trendy, including makeup, jewllery and hairstyle. These things can make the photo really "dated". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The card will be yours for (depening on where you live) 5 or 10 years maybe more. I was kicking myself about the "mall bangs" I was sporting on my card for years. 

Also check your lapels or collar. My drivers license for Japan looks great except for having one jacket lapel tuckin in, and one out. It's valid until 2011 so I'm stuck with it!_

 
LOL I know you're not talking about Tyra's mall bangs? She was on an episode of Top Model telling girls that sideswept bangs were very high school. Which kills me.....1) No they're not, IMO. How many ways can bangs go? Either side or straight down, right? Its a style, not high school. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2) because I've seen Tyra wearin side bangs! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was planning on wearing mall bangs lol I've never been told I look high school though and I think sometimes I look way better with my bangs, then if I'm not wearing them down.


----------



## glam8babe (May 12, 2008)

just be natural... dont wear bright colours, dark lipsticks or anything.

i HATE my driving license photo.. i had a big zit on the cheek at the time.. i covered it pretty well with concealer but it came out looking like a big mole on my face on the photo


----------



## SkylarV217 (May 12, 2008)

When I got my permit I had a super cute photo, but looked really young, The next year when I got my license I had been sick and my nose was all red b/c I had been blowing it constantly so I opted not to have a new pic taken, So until I got my new license when I turned 21 I had a pic of me at a very young looking 15 =) ..... I had issues with that every where


----------



## Divinity (May 12, 2008)

The last license pic I had was completely natural and was HORRIBLE because it was 8am and I had been in line since 7:30am and literally rolled out of bed to get there at this ungodly hour.  I went in with eyeliner and lipgloss when I got my new license - moved out of state.  It made a HUGE difference!


----------



## chocolategoddes (May 12, 2008)

bgidht orange and green eyeshadow
yellow lipstick
black stars drawn on your cheeks with eyeliner.

Totally do it. _I dare ya!_


----------



## AppleDiva (May 12, 2008)

Neutral is best.  I wore antiqued e/s on the lid.  I thought I was looking good when I left home to renew my driver's license.  I forgot what blush I wore, but it was not a good choice for the bright flash.  Uhm noooo, I look like "Homey D. Clown", not a good look.


----------



## MAC_Diva (May 15, 2008)

Thank you soo much everyone!! My appointment is on the 29th! lmao.


----------



## astronaut (May 16, 2008)

Neutral for sure. But make the hair fierce! I think hair makes a DL photo.  My photo was such crap LOL. Not worth paying an extra $25 and hauling my butt to the cursed DMV over it though.


----------



## breechan (May 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_LOL I know you're not talking about Tyra's mall bangs? She was on an episode of Top Model telling girls that sideswept bangs were very high school. Which kills me.....1) No they're not, IMO. How many ways can bangs go? Either side or straight down, right? Its a style, not high school. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2) because I've seen Tyra wearin side bangs! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was planning on wearing mall bangs lol I've never been told I look high school though and I think sometimes I look way better with my bangs, then if I'm not wearing them down._

 
LOL! The mall bangs I had in the picture looked like a bleached, oversprayed, rock-hard, giant sausage on my forehead. It would have been half decent had I ran my fingers through and a comb, or fluffed them a bit. It looked kinda tube-shaped on my forehead, maybe you can get a mental picture.


----------



## ms.marymac (May 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AppleDiva* 

 
_Neutral is best.  I wore antiqued e/s on the lid.  I thought I was looking good when I left home to renew my driver's license.  I forgot what blush I wore, but it was not a good choice for the bright flash.  Uhm noooo, I look like "Homey D. Clown", not a good look._

 
Homey don't play that. lol

In one of mine I had DARK eyeliner, WNW black cherry lipstick, black hair, pale, pale skin...I looked like a person you'd see on America's Most Wanted.  Even the lady who took the pic made a comment. Good thing that license is long gone, but I kind of wanted to keep it to make myself laugh.


----------



## Luceuk (May 18, 2008)

I hate my photo on my driving licence, I burnt my nose in the sun and my hair looks frizzy


----------



## jardinaires (May 18, 2008)

the only problem with me is, i am despite popular belief, male. in my driver's license photo, which was taken last year, my hair is neatly side-parted out of my face, about shoulder length, no makeup at all save maybe some foundation, and i'm wearing a white button-up shirt. it looks like a mugshot, even though i'm smiling. 
so now when i go out wearing makeup, and say.. i have to buy cigarettes, or present my ID to get into a club.. the person in the ID looks nearly nothing like the person i am, seeing as my hair is now neutral brown and also considering the over-dramatic way i like to do my eyes, contour my cheeks, etc.


----------

